# ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI driver?



## niko084 (Oct 29, 2008)

Grr.. I'm going nuts and can't find this on Intels trash website... *almost as bad as microsofts*.....

Anyone know where I can get this stupid driver for xp....

*Getting really annoyed at jack nuts buying new notebooks and then whining they don't have xp and wanting me to do it... Paying $250 for this one *


----------



## niko084 (Oct 29, 2008)

Got the stupid thing... Downloaded it from Intel and guess what the driver isn't an option from the floppy...

Slipped it into a new xp disc and zam xp installed......
Slackers.... over at Intel... I hope AMD takes you out to the trash cans again.


----------



## cmpyx (Dec 22, 2008)

*ICH9M-E/M driver*

Nikko,

Can you post the exact driver you used to slip into XP.  The only one I found, mentioned in all the forums, is the f6flpy32_85.zip which can be extracted to a floppy.  Although the ICH8M/ICH9M is listed, after pressing F6 and using this driver, XP still halts with a 7B error.  I tried slipping this driver into XP with the same results.  Since you had such good luck, can you attach the driver and NOT a link.  Usually the links have been changed.  If not, I would discuss getting a copy of your slipped XP disk.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here it is, just slip the drivers into the disc and it works fine.. It's stupid but works..


----------



## Arkei (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot !!!

With your help I finally managed to install XP on a toshiba tecra a10 laptop !!!

To be honest, this is perfectionnism since I already installed it in compatibility mode ...
but why use ide disk speed when ahci is available ? 

Thanks again and good luck to all who will need to install xp on newer laptops :/

Arkei


----------



## starprowler (Jul 18, 2009)

I was trying to load XPSP2 on an Acer Aspire 4810T. I downloaded the XP AHCI drivers from the Acer site and tried to load the AHCI drivers from the floppy. I refused to give me the AHCI options, only RAID drivers! 

Looked around a bit on the floppy and figured that the drivers are there but it doesn't show up during the install. Haven't fully figured this out, but the TXTSETUP.OEM needs to be modifed. I modified it and got the AHCI drivers to load successfully from the floppy.

here's what you need to do. 
1. Open TXTSETUP.OEM in Notepad or any other text editor.
2. Locate the line that says : 
scsi = iaStor_ICH8MEICH9ME

3. Change it to read :
scsi = iaAHCI_ICH9MEM

Start the XP install again with F6 and now you will get the option to load the AHCI drivers.

Hoping this helps someone out there.


----------



## thraxed (Jul 22, 2009)

If ya nlite the install with the floppy oem drivers, you'll not have to worry next time you want install on your laptop


----------



## kal10bach (Sep 4, 2009)

starprowler said:


> 3. Change it to read :
> scsi = iaAHCI_ICH9MEM
> 
> Start the XP install again with F6 and now you will get the option to load the AHCI drivers.
> ...


hello, "someone" ist greeting und thanking - that did it (after hours of desperation!)


georg


----------



## starprowler (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad I could help


----------



## rberger3 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Insert disk labeled*

Intel matrix storage manager driver into drive A:

Can't get past that when loading the ichm 9em driver.

ANy thoughts on what to do from here?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2009)

rberger3 said:


> Intel matrix storage manager driver into drive A:
> 
> Can't get past that when loading the ichm 9em driver.
> 
> ANy thoughts on what to do from here?



Need a little more info...

What exactly is it doing? Locking up? Wont load the driver? Loading the driver, drive doesn't show up still?


----------



## rberger3 (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry, i am able to load the driver.  And make it all the way to the repair/install fresh copy of xp.  When i try and repair xp (not the first option to repair but the 2nd option) it searches the partition for certain files then asks me to load intel matrix storage manager into drive A:  

I press enter but nothing happens.  I even went to http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...&ProductProduct=Intel®+Matrix+Storage+Manager

and downloaded it but nothing happens.


----------



## johnsinghal (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi 
I have hp g60 notebook, i tried to install xp on it sveral times but not successful evertime it shows that blue screen error with a big freakin code 000000......... 
Will this method of including this driver in installation cd of xp helps me. or its impossible to install xp on it.one moe thing i wan to tell that in bios there is no option of sata conversion.Please help me its relly urgent.


----------



## johnsinghal (Mar 14, 2011)

No one is there who solvemy problem?


----------



## rabbi (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been trying to downgrade a Sony Vaio to XP and have been banging my head against this wall for 4 hours! Same problem - booting from the XP CD eventually leads to a stop 0x0000007B error.

The answers ARE in this thread!

1. Download the drivers from the link given by niko084 (f6flpy3286.zip).
2. Follow the advice by Starprowler:  edit the txtsetup.oem file, changing the 11th line as suggested.
3. Copy the files to a floppy
4. When XP setup prompts you, press F6 to load additional RAID drivers. NOTE that you will still have to wait through a few minutes of file copying before you actually get a chance to load the drivers.
5. Select the correct driver and off you go!

One obvious problem you may encounter is a lack of floppy drive. Not many PCs include them nowadays and certainly no laptops! Fortunately our company directors have always had a preference for the smallest laptops available. 10 years ago, that meant no internal floppy drives, so I still have a USB floppy drive hanging around.

You may be able to load the drivers off a USB key - but it may need to be formatted to look like a floppy, and I can't really help you with that.

The other option that is mentioned above is to use slipstreaming - make your own XP installation CD with additional drivers included. nLite is a free package that can help you do this, although I haven't messed around with it for a couple of years.

Good luck!


----------



## quakebug (Nov 11, 2011)

starprowler said:


> here's what you need to do.
> 1. Open TXTSETUP.OEM in Notepad or any other text editor.
> 2. Locate the line that says :
> scsi = iaStor_ICH8MEICH9ME
> ...



Someone in this world must say thank you to you!!! I can install the Windows XP in my HP CQ60-202TX now. I had call HP support hotline and they give me the AHCI driver, but during install (F6), the ICH9M-E/M would not appear... Depend on your post, I change the setting in TXTSETUP.OEM and installation success! Thank you again...


----------



## corneld (Jan 17, 2012)

starprowler said:


> I was trying to load XPSP2 on an Acer Aspire 4810T. I downloaded the XP AHCI drivers from the Acer site and tried to load the AHCI drivers from the floppy. I refused to give me the AHCI options, only RAID drivers!
> 
> Looked around a bit on the floppy and figured that the drivers are there but it doesn't show up during the install. Haven't fully figured this out, but the TXTSETUP.OEM needs to be modifed. I modified it and got the AHCI drivers to load successfully from the floppy.
> 
> ...



Yap ... that gets me further to the next screens where I can select partition and/or partition my disk. And that's goood.
BUT !!!!! When the idiot XP setup tries to actually work, it tries to acces a second time the floppy AND ... this time it can't do it anymore !!!!
I get only a stupid error about <<insert "blabla" disk into drive A: >> (blabla = the name of the driver disk, as it is already written in the file TXTSETUP.OEM !!!!!! )
And this is driving me nuts, since I don;t know what it really expects from me !!!

So .... after all, I still can not install XP ....

[I get also another strange behaviour: in this final error stage, I can only press F3 to quit, and ENTER to continue. But F3 can not be seen, only if I press it simultaneously with Fn key !!!! (yeah, I'm on a laptop HP Presario CQ56-211SQ -- and the disk controller seems to be Intel 82801-IM and/or ICH9-M). Of course, ENTER does not do anything.

Well ... anyone has another idea about what's going wrong ? And eventually how can I change TXTSETUP.OEM to fool XP setup to go further ?

Thanx


----------



## nc (Aug 10, 2012)

I need to load XPSP2 on an Compaq Presario Cq40 124tu. I downloaded AHCI drivers from the floppy but is still showing blue screen. Anyone have the RAID drivers! that is working with the compaq presario cq40 124tu tq....


----------

